# Invitation to the Meguair's Awards (limit 200 BMW CCA members)



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*THIS IS FOR BMW CCA MEMBERS (first 200):*

The Meguiar Family would like you to join them as their guest on Saturday, June 19th, to celebrate the collector car hobby and honor Corky Coker, president of Coker Tire and Chairman of SEMA, as he is presented with the 10th annual Meguiar's Award as the Collector Car Hobby's Person of the Year 2004. Additionally, there will be recognition of three "Treasures of the Hobby"&#8230;Nellie Jackson, matriarch of the Barrett-Jackson Collector Car Auction, and lowrider legends---Julio Ruelas and Fernando Ruelas.

A special Beatles tribute concert and stage show by The Fab Four, as seen at the Hollywood Bowl, the Las Vegas Hilton and other prestigious venues around the world, will be one of the evening's highlights.

SPEED Channel will be televising this event throughout the U.S., Canada, Mexico and other international markets via Meguiar's Car Crazy.

When: Saturday, June 19, 2004

5:45 p.m. - VIP Arrivals/Interviews
6:45 p.m. - Meguiar's Award/Fab Four Concert

Where: The Kodak Theatre at Hollywood and Highland
6801 Hollywood Boulevard - (323) 308-6300

Attire:	Black tie optional.
The following attire is also acceptable:
Men: Dress slacks/dress shirt 
Women: Dress/Skirt/Pantsuit

Minimum Age:	Must be 18 to attend.

Tickets: Tickets are limited. First come, first serve.

Contact Kim or Ashley at (818) 712-9572 or e-mail: [email protected] by April 30th to reserve your tickets.

:bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

The event flyer can be downloaded from the LA Chapter web site. The URL is http://www.bmwclubla.org/other_events/MeguiarsCarCrazyAward2004.doc.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> The event flyer can be downloaded from the LA Chapter web site. The URL is http://www.bmwclubla.org/other_events/MeguiarsCarCrazyAward2004.doc.


FYI...

The way the website is configured won't allow downloading of the flyer from that link.

You must go to the BMWCCA LA Chapter Website first and click the link there to get it.


----------

